# Good deal?



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

A friend of mine has recently moved to Dubai and he is being offered a studio appt. in the Golden Sands property for 54K yearly which includes DEWA charges + Cable.
However, the lease terms say that he would have to pay 2 months rent as penalty if he terminates the lease before 1 year. Is this usual around here?


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

True, even DG has rates lower than this. However, he wishes to stay in Bur Dubai only and this Golden Sands serviced appt is all expenses paid like DEWA and cable tv etc.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

2 month penalty is normal. in most tenancy contracts, some people are starting to sneak in 3 months, but 2 months is acceptable for both parties..


----------

